# Need Advice



## Pink Crystal (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello, 
I am Caucasian and live in Florida. I am a 30 year old mother and wife. Husband and I have a 4 year old son together. Been together since 2007 and got married about two years ago. I was really hoping that I moved past the past and thought our marriage can work but there are things I have been noticing about my husband that has been bothering me for a few years. Back in 2011 my husband offered my twin sister his services but couldn't because my family can't keep secrets because she was having troubles in her relationship. He said he was just trying to make her feel better and was playing reverse psychology. I never really believed him all the way but I loved him and thought I can forgive him but I never really did because he can't admit to it the way it really was. He has also asked for a threesome once and that hurt me. He denies looking at other women and anything that would make him look like a pathetic man. I want to divorce him so bad but I keep thinking of our son. I really have no other place we are renting I have a car and I just lost my job. He just makes me feel stupid all the time and never really explains his self honestly. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 18, 2013)

Get rid of him, plain and simple. Why put yourself through more grief? Your son won't get affected.


----------



## OptimusPrime (Feb 11, 2014)

Work on getting yourself a job again and get a little measure of financial independence if finances will be an issue......then you are in a more confident position to do what your conscious seems to be telling you to do....

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## kalimata (Jan 29, 2014)

Pink: Wait.....he propositioned your twin sister for a 3-some? And he thought this would be acceptable? What an idiot.

He is probably cheating on you right now. Have you gotten any evidence on him? Does he spend late nights out with the 'boys'? Guard his phone? Have passwords on all his email accounts? Watch him...

I wouldn't divorce him yet, but would be in evidence gathering mode if I were you.


----------

